# Capt Newb Here



## dswoods3 (Oct 5, 2015)

Spent a lot of time reading here. Found this place through my buddy. Lots of info here, hopefully I will start to understand a fraction of what I have read, lol. Forgive me for any future stupid questions.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## SeattlesBest (Oct 5, 2015)

dswoods3 said:


> Spent a lot of time reading here. Found this place through my buddy. Lots of info here, hopefully I will start to understand a fraction of what I have read, lol. *Forgive me for any future stupid questions.*
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk



We will cross that bridge when we come to it.. Welcome brother.


----------



## dswoods3 (Oct 5, 2015)

Haha, thanks

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## SUKS2BU (Oct 6, 2015)

Welcome.....


----------



## Riles (Oct 6, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## dswoods3 (Oct 6, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## brazey (Oct 6, 2015)

Welcome....


----------



## dswoods3 (Oct 6, 2015)

Thank you


----------



## Axillist (Oct 7, 2015)

Welcome! Bring on the dumb questions!


----------



## dswoods3 (Oct 9, 2015)

Why are we spamming for herpes? Lol


----------



## luckyD (Oct 29, 2015)

welcome bro


----------

